
Article analyser tells you what newspapers really think - ColinWright
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20622-article-analyser-tells-you-what-newspapers-really-think.html
======
bediger
Interesting concept, but they left out the punchline: Exactly what _do_
newspapers really think? Do they have a liberal, conservative or corporate
bias?

